

Ask HN: How do I find out where my competitors are advertising online - chunkyslink

I have a small list of competitors who are already established in the market I want to break into.<p>I want to find all the places online that they advertise. After all they have already done the hard work in finding these places.<p>If they continually advertise in the same places it must be working for them and will be a great place to start advertising too.<p>My starting point is the domain names of the companies.
======
jeffmould
From an article I read earlier today:

 _"Follow competitors’ ads around the web. Search for competitor names,
features, products, etc, or get their keywords from a keyword research tool.
Look at the search results for their name and main keywords. Are there any
sites there that have AdSense? Any blogs that have written reviews of a
competitor’s product? Those are all prime advertising opportunities."_

[http://insight.io/blog/2010/11/startup-marketing-lessons-
lea...](http://insight.io/blog/2010/11/startup-marketing-lessons-learned-
part-2-adwords-is-only-the-beginning/)

